# yoyoyoyoyo is this normal?



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

So 4 days ago I started taking the antidepressant lexapro, regular dosage. My psychiatrist said it would probably take around 1 to 3 weeks tops to begin working. Today I was kind of in a confused state but continued with the prescribed dosage, but today I woke up in a sweat panicking. I'm in a really anxious state too, like every ache in my body is exaggerated and I'm thinking rapidly trying to make it all make sense. I'm a lot more confused, and have had 2 panic attacks already today. DP has been generally more intense, and now I can't really talk to people because I can't pay attention to what they're saying, kinda like I'm back where I started with DP. Also I'm experiencing more DR effects than I did before, like before everything seemed foggy, but now everything seems kind of like a blur, even though I can see things perfectly if I concentrate. Also I've noticed that I've been getting pretty irritated very easily, but that's probably a part of increased anxiety.

I knew there would be side effects to any antidepressants but is this normal? If so is it going to get much worse through out the next week before I see any improvements? I know lexapro is one of the safest antidepressants on the market so I'm kinda trusting these are temporary side effects.. but it's still making me pretty nervous. Anyone have any words of wisdom?


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

thebent said:


> So 4 days ago I started taking the antidepressant lexapro, regular dosage. My psychiatrist said it would probably take around 1 to 3 weeks tops to begin working. Today I was kind of in a confused state but continued with the prescribed dosage, but today I woke up in a sweat panicking. I'm in a really anxious state too, like every ache in my body is exaggerated and I'm thinking rapidly trying to make it all make sense. I'm a lot more confused, and have had 2 panic attacks already today. DP has been generally more intense, and now I can't really talk to people because I can't pay attention to what they're saying, kinda like I'm back where I started with DP. Also I'm experiencing more DR effects than I did before, like before everything seemed foggy, but now everything seems kind of like a blur, even though I can see things perfectly if I concentrate. Also I've noticed that I've been getting pretty irritated very easily, but that's probably a part of increased anxiety.
> 
> I knew there would be side effects to any antidepressants but is this normal? If so is it going to get much worse through out the next week before I see any improvements? I know lexapro is one of the safest antidepressants on the market so I'm kinda trusting these are temporary side effects.. but it's still making me pretty nervous. Anyone have any words of wisdom?


When starting a SSRI, there is always a chance that anxiety initially worsens. Some researchers even claim that it is a good sign because it makes the chance that it will work bigger. The theory behind this is that a subset of serotonin receptors in the brain is overly sensitive because of à shortage of serotonin and that the drug causes serotonin to go up and conclusively flood the supersensitve receptors which causes anxiety and irritabillity. Consequently the receptors de-sensitize in 2 to 4 weeks after which the anxiety should dissappear.

Now this theory has never been proven, and there are à few others, but it is a plausible story and it reflects what à lot of people with anxiety disorders experience. However in a small percentage of people this initial worsening of anxiety and agression can get so severe that they shouldn't really go through this. They can even get suicidal and pose a threat to others because of impulsive aggression. People that have this strong reaction usually will not improve even after weeks on the SSRI and they should stop as soon as possible.

Well ofcourse the problem is: how do you know if this is the normal initial worsening or a bad reaction ( which is I have to stress rare). It is hard to say, but as soon as you get suicidal thoughts which you did not have before, or you feel you can't controll agressive urges, you should contact your 
Doc. Also if the anxiety really gets much, much worse than before you should discuss this. What makes it even more complicated is that the fear of getting à bad reaction can also trigger extra anxiety in à hypochondriac way. So talk to someone how you feel (if you have noone, report back to us here) When I read your post you should not put up with much more worsening.
Lowering the dose and climbing up slowly usually helps.
It takes a bit longer to reach the effective dose, but you shouldn't have to suffer too much in the meantime.

I hope this helps and take care!


----------



## thebent (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much, your post was extremely informative and helpful









Hopefully extra anxiety is a good sign like the theory you posted claims, in which case 2 weeks is nothing. I haven't had any more suicidal thoughts, and the ones I did have weren't compelling so I don't think I'm having a negative reaction that I originally feared. Thanks again









Also- lovin your profile pic.


----------

